# Yogi Has A Question?About a Bone*



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello everyone!--Thank all for Yesterday.You Were Great to worry about us. Love Ya All-Yogi**

*Ok Here is My Question. mommy is so worried about all the recalls*
*on treats and lots of other things. Big story today on our news station. Yikes it was bad. A Lady That use to breed maltese met Mommy-And said she did this for years.*

*Buy a beef only soup bone---Boil for 1 hour--cut off any and all stuff*
*on the bone- let cool,and give it to me. You See i really have a bad chewing habit-and there is not much i have to chew on.*
*And i dont think she will trust the other products out there.*

*But i told my mommy-Iam Not Touching that bone-Untill i see what my wise aunties have to say.?????????*
*So Let me Know. Love Yogi* in Pa*


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Not sure what others do but I never cook bone because the bone composition changes and it can then easily splinter. I do give raw bones for a recreational chew, always supervised. Mostly smaller beef bones and lamb shanks if I can get them until they are chewed clean then they go right into the trash. I get bones big enough that the dog must really open up to get a good hold on. Usually it takes a couple of hours to finish. I have done this well over 25 years for toy dogs on the advice of my vet. No raw hide of any type per my Vet who says it is indigestible and can end up as a SBO and surgery. I have never had any issues and teeth stay cleaned.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not sure to be honest. My dad gave his german shepherd a soup bone and he was fine until he needed to poo. He ended up being in severe pain because the bone particles broke off and got stuck in his belly and caused a pain poo. They ended up having to take him to the vet.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nickee, honestly I wouldn't trust giving a bone like that.....especially a cooked one. A lot of SM people give their fluffs bullysticks. Did you ever try them?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Nickee, honestly I wouldn't trust giving a bone like that.....especially a cooked one. A lot of SM people give their fluffs bullysticks. Did you ever try them?


No I Have Not-I Better think this one out-Thank You Nickee*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray used to be a maniacal chewer. I bought him knuckle bones or marrow bones from the butcher. I gave them to him raw. He was very very happy and chewed on them for days and days. However, the marrow bones gave him runny poo and the knuckle bones gave him hard, dry poo. Everything I have read on the subject says you should give dogs raw bones, because cooked bones can splinter.

Yogi, asked me to tell you to just give it a try.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with Sylvia. Everything that I have read says that cooked bones can splinter and can be difficult to digest. 
Cooked bones are very hard. If a dog is an aggressive chewer, they can also cause tooth fractures, which is painful and can result in teeth needing to be pulled.


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

I wouldn't do it. From what I was told cooked bones are not good for dogs because they can splinter. Some people give their dogs raw bones but I wouldn't chance that either. I have heard of some dogs having problems with the raw ones as well. Little pieces can chip off from them chewing and it can hurt them. Other things as well but I can't remember everything I have read.

I just saw your thread from yesterday and I'm glad that Yogi is ok.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Ray used to be a maniacal chewer. I bought him knuckle bones or marrow bones from the butcher. I gave them to him raw. He was very very happy and chewed on them for days and days. However, the marrow bones gave him runny poo and the knuckle bones gave him hard, dry poo. Everything I have read on the subject says you should give dogs raw bones, because cooked bones can splinter.
> 
> Yogi, asked me to tell you to just give it a try.


Your right i trimmed that bone and you know sylie i can feel splinters.
This Is Not going to work ill throw it out i have not given it to him.
I Just Need to find something-Ill Try Knuckle Bones If Poohs Change ill just give up. and keep learning and stay on the search. Nickee*
Ill Wait in between and then give marrow a try!!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

summer said:


> I wouldn't do it. From what I was told cooked bones are not good for dogs because they can splinter. Some people give their dogs raw bones but I wouldn't chance that either. I have heard of some dogs having problems with the raw ones as well. Little pieces can chip off from them chewing and it can hurt them. Other things as well but I can't remember everything I have read.
> 
> I just saw your thread from yesterday and I'm glad that Yogi is ok.


 
Thank you He seems fine today--Oh what a scare!!! You Make a point also. Gee i have got to get this little boy something to chew on.
I Dont want to bullysticks.Nickee*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> I agree with Sylvia. Everything that I have read says that cooked bones can splinter and can be difficult to digest.
> Cooked bones are very hard. If a dog is an aggressive chewer, they can also cause tooth fractures, which is painful and can result in teeth needing to be pulled.


Great Point. The teeth-Oh My I Didnt even think About That. I Think that would be hard on a Malteses little teeth. Good Point-I Apperciate it. Nickee*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

It took me a couple of years but I finally worked up the courage to give Aolani a Merrick knee cap. He knew what to do adn stopped really chewing on it once he ate all the meat off. Here he is eating his Valentine's day knee cap. I still supervise him when he chews just in case and I onky let him chew for about 15 minutes and then set it to the side for the next day.


----------



## Pearls Mom (Jan 31, 2013)

We like NylaBones.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

How about deer antlers? I bought one for Leila today and she loves it! The people at the pet food store said it's safe. What do you all think about those?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please be very careful with Nylabones and do some research on them!!! They caused vomiting for our Snuggles and fortunately I found out that they can cause a great deal of harm to their stomachs.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Please be very careful with Nylabones and do some research on them!!! They caused vomiting for our Snuggles and fortunately I found out that they can cause a great deal of harm to their stomachs.


 
*I See thank you-thats out nickee**


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Please be very careful with Nylabones and do some research on them!!! They caused vomiting for our Snuggles and fortunately I found out that they can cause a great deal of harm to their stomachs.


You are right that i did read last month-So Thats A No No !!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> How about deer antlers? I bought one for Leila today and she loves it! The people at the pet food store said it's safe. What do you all think about those?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*Thanks I No Nothing about those-I will read up tonight on those. *


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Johita said:


> It took me a couple of years but I finally worked up the courage to give Aolani a Merrick knee cap. He knew what to do adn stopped really chewing on it once he ate all the meat off. Here he is eating his Valentine's day knee cap. I still supervise him when he chews just in case and I onky let him chew for about 15 minutes and then set it to the side for the next day.


 
*Now this is new to me-ill look them up and see what all its says-thank you-they look so cute enjoying them.*
*Yogi says mom thats look tasty.*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Someone had posted about them a while back on SM - thats how I heard of them. You may want to search for the post to get more info on them. I can't figure out how to use the search function on my note otherwise I would look for it for you.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Yogi they do look yummy and smelly like smokey bacon.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa loves her elk antler!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Khloee is obsessed with her puppy elk antler. Everyone I know recommends them because they are healthy (dont splitner, wont bulk up in the intestine etc) but they also last forever and satisfy the chewing urge.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

My three love antlers and they are power chewers. They're so cute when they hold the antlers with their sweet little paws.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Elly has antlers(whole & sliced), regular bully sticks, merrick kneecap treat, and trachea treat (moo tube). She got runny poo after eating kneecap, and quickly lost interest in antlers. Her favorite is Flossies! Elly and her friends all prefer bully stick made from tendon than pizzle. I don't know about the taste, but I think tendon bully sticks are thinner and easier too chew for tiny dogs. If you want to try tendon treats, try Flossies or True Chews lils


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella loves bully sticks and Merrick Flossies. Fortunately, Bella does not chew things in the house but give her a bully stick or Flossie and she is a chewing machine.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*My Head is Spinning Iam Writting all these down. *
*I Have a book i write in since i joined sm--Its Yogi's dumb Mom Book. I Want to Thank all of the above Posts-You all are so nice.*

*Iam Getting read to start to buy some of these and see what works for him. Some iam going to order on line. I Had a question i dont know if any above posts will see this-Just wonder if these you all are useing are only made in usa and not china products?*

*I Want to stay far away from those made in china with all the reports and things i have read. Many thanks Again Nickee**

*Mom Can We Put a Rush On This. I Feel the need to chew. Yogi**


----------

